# Nautilus fwx 7/8 for sale, A4 Scott rod (and case), RIO redfish fly line, travel fly box, several redfish and trout flys. $800 plus new. FOR SALE $600



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Nautilus fwx 7/8 for sale, A4 Scott rod (and case), RIO redfish fly line, travel fly box, several redfish and trout flys. $800 plus new. FOR SALE $600. Never seen water*

Black nautilus for sale bought it for Andros I use to live there and go every year but won't get to go this year and decided to get rid of it since its been in my room 6 months with new rio redfish fly line on it. Also selling it with Scott A4 rod and box of flys, for $600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

*Nautilus fwx 7/8 for sale, A4 Scott rod (and case), RIO redfish fly line, travel fly box, several redfish and trout flys. $800 plus new. FOR SALE $600. Never seen water*

Damn nice reel


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Deals getting better. Including the A4 Scott 9wt or 8wt have to check forgot plus nautilus reel, plus rio redfish line, plus travel fly box and bunch of flys. For $600. 
Never seen the water...
All together it cost me $800+ 

FOR SALE for you at a low price of $600.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I saw this post a little late.... Just bought a new auto loader. That's a damn good deal you got going there, some one get this rig you won't regret it!


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I actually just got rid of it yesterday lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha awesome. Good for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

